# Mercurio's Menu



## Keith the Beer Guy (22/2/08)

G'day all,

I just wanted to put in a plug for Paul Mercurio's, Mercs Own on this forum, new TV series called "Mercurio's Menu."

I had the pleasure of meeting Paul when he started filming the series and dropped in to sample a pint or two (or three or...?) along the way. It was genuinely a pleasure and what I enjoyed most was discovering that Paul has a genuine passion for beer, and I'm sure that passion will come through in the series. 

If you are into the whole lifestyle program genre, or focused on food, or simply want to support an AHB'er then I am sure this series will be worth watching.

It premiers this weekend around the country, at different times and days depending on where you live. In my neck of the woods it's 5.30pm Sunday on Prime (just before a channel change to watch the cricket).

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## Screwtop (22/2/08)

Thanks for the heads up Keith, I'll be watching.


----------



## drsmurto (22/2/08)

4:30pm on 7 in Adelaide but only for those with HD


----------



## PostModern (22/2/08)

Looks like 5:30pm on Prime in Southern NSW, so I guess ch 7 at same time in Sydney.

Snail and yabbie pie?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/2/08)

DrSmurto said:


> 4:30pm on 7 in Adelaide but only for those with HD


 No, it's on at 5PM in Adelaide on the "normal" channel 7.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (22/2/08)

Apparently the first one is in the Hunter NSW

With a visit to Potter's Brewery

I also stumbled onto a Paul Mecrurio site - with some postings by paul too in "Paul's Corner"

http://www.paulmercurio.net/

Cheers


----------



## Chad (22/2/08)

For Brisbane viewers, it looks like it's Sunday 4:30pm on 7 HD only.

I feel a little sorry for those without HD. Broadcasters should be using HD as a reason to show shows at a higher quality, not to choose which viewers get to see which programs.


----------



## turto77 (22/2/08)

4:30pm Sunday on 7HD in Brisbane. Not on regular station as far as I can see.

beat me to it


----------



## Fents (22/2/08)

will it be on lifestyle for foxtel?


----------



## drsmurto (22/2/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> No, it's on at 5PM in Adelaide on the "normal" channel 7.



I thought something like this should be on the normal 7 as HD is usually for movies? 

Anyway, Linky to 7 official site suggest not. Apparently a show about NZ cops is more important....  that and a bunch of bogans watching cars go around a track......

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Chad (22/2/08)

I don't know if it is too late, but all those without HD who would like to see it, it might be worth contacting 7 and asking them to move it off HD to normal TV, and maybe reference this thread.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/2/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I thought something like this should be on the normal 7 as HD is usually for movies?
> 
> Anyway, Linky to 7 official site suggest not. Apparently a show about NZ cops is more important....  that and a bunch of bogans watching cars go around a track......
> 
> ...


Check the timetable for 7 on that link you sent and I got the city wrong. Sorry.

C&B
TDA

Edit: cause sometimes I am a goose.


----------



## tangent (22/2/08)

> it might be worth contacting 7 and asking them to move it off HD to normal TV, and maybe reference this thread.


 and maybe get them to put Simpsons on the rest of the time


----------



## drsmurto (22/2/08)

A entire day of Simpsons reruns or some bogans watching a bunch of cars take over a city instead of racing on an actual track. I'm with you Tangent.

Back on topic, i think my partners old man has a digi box so might have to ask him to record it for me!


----------



## randyrob (22/2/08)

15 posts (none i have read) and it hasn't even aired yet, yikes what's going to happen when peple have actually seen it?


----------



## paul (22/2/08)

For all those without a digital box get with the times and stop holding the rest of us with one to ransom.

Analogue tv was meant to be switched of a couple of years ago. By people being tight and not adopting digital technology means that we still dont get multiview features and extra channels as promised in 2001 when digital began. 

Its only been recently that seven and ten have started broadcasting an extra channel.

If everyone had adopted digital earlier then bogans like me could be watching the clipsal 500 with multiview channels all weekend, and all of you that are bitching about it would have more channels to watch.


----------



## sathid (22/2/08)

It is my understanding that commercial channels are not allowed to broadcast more than one channel. Only SD and HD (and all HD content was SUPPOSED to be broadcast in SD. Doesn't seem to be).

Only SBS and ABC are supposed to have two channels.

But that depends on how much you trust what you read on the internet, and how old it is.


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/2/08)

paul said:


> For all those without a digital box get with the times and stop holding the rest of us with one to ransom.
> 
> Analogue tv was meant to be switched of a couple of years ago. By people being tight and not adopting digital technology means that we still dont get multiview features and extra channels as promised in 2001 when digital began.
> 
> ...



Firstly the multichanneling was held back because of objections be Foxtel- the government wrote into the legislation that the extra features couldn't be started until 2007. Also: we have an SD box because what's the point of a HD box on an SDTV?


----------



## paul (22/2/08)

My understanding was the multichanelsing was delayed because of the slow take up rate of digital tv.


----------



## therook (22/2/08)

randyrob said:


> 15 posts (none i have read) and it hasn't even aired yet, yikes what's going to happen when peple have actually seen it?




I agree Rob, but I'm over cooking shows, every second show these days seems to be on cooking.

Rook


----------



## sathid (22/2/08)

From http://www.dba.org.au/index.asp?sectionID=13



> Digital television legislation currently prohibits the commercial television stations offering additional program channels.


----------



## PostModern (22/2/08)

paul said:


> My understanding was the multichanelsing was delayed because of the slow take up rate of digital tv.



I'm a bit of a tightarse, but even I cracked open the wallet for a $46.95 SD set top box. Anyone without that kind of money would probably benefit from less TV anyway. The only downside I see is that you need a tv of less than 10 years age or so to connect it's output to. Anyone still using old TVs would gain health benefits by updating too, or spend a few extra pennies for an RF modulator.


----------



## Katherine (22/2/08)

I remember reading an article about him... and he has being brewing for years. He makes crazy beers like Vegemite beer.


----------



## Doogiechap (22/2/08)

PostModern said:


> I'm a bit of a tightarse, but even I cracked open the wallet for a $46.95 SD set top box. Anyone without that kind of money would probably benefit from less TV anyway. The only downside I see is that you need a tv of less than 10 years age or so to connect it's output to. Anyone still using old TVs would gain health benefits by updating too, or spend a few extra pennies for an RF modulator.



Even so bloke, your SD top box won't help with this show  . I have recently purchased a PVR with a SD Digi tuner built in being ignorant to the fact that there was different programming on HD..... Hmmmmmm one more component to look at buying ....


----------



## PostModern (22/2/08)

Katie said:


> I remember reading an article about him... and he has being brewing for years. He makes crazy beers like Vegemite beer.



I heard me makes whacky things like Peach Lager as well


----------



## sah (22/2/08)

I'm looking forward to it.



Katie said:


> I remember reading an article about him... and he has being brewing for years. He makes crazy beers like Vegemite beer.



They say autolysed yeast tastes like vegemite. Makes sense, that's how vegemite is made. I've tried a very good vegemite special by the Illawarra Brewers Union own master.

Scott


----------



## tangent (22/2/08)

so... no dancing?


----------



## browndog (22/2/08)

So you have to have a HD set top box to see the show, is that right ?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## OzBeer_MD (22/2/08)

a search for this on the web draws a "We did not find any results for Mercurio's Menu here" (that one from yahoo7) 

MD


----------



## the_fuzz (23/2/08)

in Sydney it is on channel 7 free to air at 5:30pm


----------



## bonj (23/2/08)

My PVR tells me that in Brisbane, it is on 7HD only, as 7 is playing the Clipsal 500. Unsure whether I'll be home by then, but I've set it to record.... assuming it doesn't chuck a wobbly for some reason.


----------



## Brownie (23/2/08)

Thank heavens, we kinda finally got back to the real intent of this thread......to talk about Merc...........



Your loving servant
Brownie


----------



## reg (23/2/08)

Todays Paper TV guide says its on Free To Air channel 7 at 5:30 in Melbourne between Clipsal 500 and the news.

Be interesting to see if the show i as good as the after filming sessions at the local independant brewers that Mercs own has been raving about..   

Any way good way to support a local AHBer.

Good luck Paul

P.S Do a show on home made Salami, I will offer my taste testing for free :lol: B)


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/2/08)

5:30 free to air in Melbourne


----------



## Darren (23/2/08)

Katie said:


> I remember reading an article about him... and he has being brewing for years. He makes crazy beers like Vegemite beer.




Vegemite has no place in beer. Neither does peanut paste.

Anyone making vegemite beer should be severely beaten with a mash paddle

cheers

Darren


----------



## petesbrew (23/2/08)

Just got my SD box yesterday, but to the main point, looking forward to seeing the show, Merc.


----------



## reg (23/2/08)

Vegemite has no place in beer?

"BUT ITS VEGEMITE BEER, SO IT REALLY IS FOR BREAKFAST.. JUST ADD PLAIN BUTTERED TOAST"

Reggys book of excuses #102 followed by

"NO I AM NOT AN ALCOHOLIC"


----------



## bonj (24/2/08)

I watched the show this afternoon, and I'm impressed. I'll be telling my PVR to tape this show for me whenever it finds it. That yabbie looked scary in high definition!


----------



## SJW (24/2/08)

My Mrs taped it for me as I was out watching the Jets kick ass in the football.


----------



## Doogiechap (22/3/08)

It's showing 5.30 Chan 7 in Perth on Sunday.
:super:


----------



## Katherine (28/3/08)

> I heard me makes whacky things like Peach Lager as well



Reminds me of the Man-go-bier I had at Clancy's Fish Pub on Easter Sunday, its made by Matso's Brewery in Broome. I don't know what made me do it. I must say the Mango flavour is extraordinary, The beer is undrinkable! Has anybody else tried it?


----------



## Mercs Own (31/3/08)

Thanks Keith for putting this thread up - I meant to but I have been busy filming the show and also going over to NZ once a week to judge Dancing with the Stars over there.

I have tried to get more breweries on the show but the producers reackon that once you have seen one you have seen them all!!! I am working on it! If I cant show the brewery then I am having a go at cooking with the beer or at least drinking it. I recently shot an episode in the Yarra Valley where I cooked three beer dishes - a rabbit rillettes with Hargraves Pale Ale, American style ribs with Cold Stream Pils (very nice drop too) and Beer scrambled eggs with smoked trout with Little Creatures Pale (that was at Phil Sextons winery Giant Steps, what an amazing set up that is and yes the old little creatures brewery is going to be set up next door in the next year with Dig's brewing cant wait for that one!)

As for my weird brewing - it was a Peach Ale not lager and the vegemite stout really did go with toast in the morning but hold the butter.

Hope you like the show and give it some support as I like to work! It isnt so much a cooking show I look at it more as Food Tourism, we get to meet the people that produce the stuff ie Keith the beer guy et al and then get to see what you can do with the product - yep it's people, places and produce.

Lastly I am happy to say for a little show we have been winning our time slot in Perth, Melb and Sydney which bodes well for further shows (employment). I am unsure at what time it is showing free to air in Brisbane i did hear it was on at 2.45 pm on Friday which is an absolute joke! 

We can only hope.

Cheers


----------



## bonj (31/3/08)

You're right there Merc, 2.30pm on a Friday on 7, and 4.30pm on a Sunday on 7HD in Brisbane. The Friday episodes are a couple of episodes behind the HD... And I missed the North Tasmania one yesterday on HD because one of the stupid websites where I get my guide data, stuffed up the daylight savings and threw the data out by an hour.... and we don't even have daylight savings in Qld...


----------



## browndog (31/3/08)

Hey Merc,
What is the odds of Ch 7 in Brisbane putting the show on their regular broadcast rather than HD only? It sucks when you know there is a good show out there and have no access to it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (31/3/08)

Or you can talk to a friend who may have possibly recorded said HD broadcasts h34r:


----------



## Whistlingjack (31/3/08)

I caught the show for the first time yesterday. Byron Bay, I think. I didn't see any references to beer at all... <_< 

Still, a nice production and very lively. Well done, Paul!

WJ

Ps Good luck with getting some more beer into the show. I'm looking forward to that.

Pps I now have one of those ratings boxes on each of the three teevs here. How much is it worth to have them all tuned to your show?... B)

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Mercs Own (6/4/08)

browndog said:


> Hey Merc,
> What is the odds of Ch 7 in Brisbane putting the show on their regular broadcast rather than HD only? It sucks when you know there is a good show out there and have no access to it.
> 
> cheers
> ...



I am hoping that they will do that sometime later in the year!

3 ratings boxes!!! I knew there was a problem with the system! A good friend of mine had a ratings box for a year - never watched any of my shows and in fact he was one of those blokes and families that didnt really watch much TV! Mmmmm am thinking about what bribe I can send....lets see how the rating go (up) and then I can work out a ah :icon_cheers: reward?

Cant get the beer in every show but have just come back from North East Victoria and used Bridge Road Saison in my Chicken and Olive dish and Bright Brewery's Dubbell in my Steak Tartare!

Townsville in two weeks any one know what their beer is like at the Townsville Brewery?


----------



## NickB (6/4/08)

Caught this on Friday during my late lunch break. Nice work Merc!


----------



## spog (6/4/08)

merc hav'nt seen your show on the local tv here for a while as they chop and change so often nobody know's what is on the box.
you went to the bridge road brewery, i passed through there xmas time and it has to be my favourite micro.
the bright brewery is a good one as well.we do a lot of road trips and i cram as many breweries into the trips as possible.
the missus and kids just roll their eyes and groan again.but they dont complain in beechworth as they get to hit the bakery and lollie shop while i go to the brewery.....cheers...spog...


----------



## Hutch (6/4/08)

Mercs Own said:


> Cant get the beer in every show but have just come back from North East Victoria and used Bridge Road Saison in my Chicken and Olive dish and Bright Brewery's Dubbell in my Steak Tartare!



Look forward to that episode! The Saison is a magnificent drop, and Ben makes some other cracking beers too. Hope the brewery gets some air-time too (nice beer-porn on display in the bar area).

Cheers Merc.


----------



## wabster (7/4/08)

Yeah it is a great series and am enjoying it! I know Merc tries to get the beer into the shows as subtly as possible, as he has stated earlier it is a show about food as the main event 

But what was the beer Merc and the mussel fisherfolk were drinking when they had Merc's garlic butter BBQed mussels in the episode on the Bellarine Peninsula aired here last weekend? It didn't get a mention so maybe it was a dreaded megabrew hahaha.

My son in law is the training manager/chef at 15 Restaurant in Melbourne and I reckon that Merc's earlier series on Victorian produce, and maybe Tassie series as well, should be compulsory viewing for all the trainees there. Understanding sourcing of these things can be a great advantage for a chef I believe, Cheerz Wab


----------



## berapnopod (8/4/08)

Mercs Own said:


> Townsville in two weeks any one know what their beer is like at the Townsville Brewery?



They usually make very well made beers as they appear to have their technique down pat. However, I find their recipes bland and unadventurous. ie. most of whats on offer would not be too much of a headspin for your average XXXX drinker. But the Irish red and the stout stand out as great, tasty beers.

Berp.


----------



## browndog (8/4/08)

Mercs Own said:


> I am hoping that they will do that sometime later in the year!
> 
> 3 ratings boxes!!! I knew there was a problem with the system! A good friend of mine had a ratings box for a year - never watched any of my shows and in fact he was one of those blokes and families that didnt really watch much TV! Mmmmm am thinking about what bribe I can send....lets see how the rating go (up) and then I can work out a ah :icon_cheers: reward?
> 
> ...



Just discovered Mercurio's Menu on chanel 7 in Brisbane every day this week at 2pm!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## microbe (8/4/08)

Thanks for spotting that browndog, I saw I missed it yesterday, but now I'll make an effort to view tape the rest of the weeks worth.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Mercs Own (8/4/08)

wabster said:


> Yeah it is a great series and am enjoying it! I know Merc tries to get the beer into the shows as subtly as possible, as he has stated earlier it is a show about food as the main event
> 
> But what was the beer Merc and the mussel fisherfolk were drinking when they had Merc's garlic butter BBQed mussels in the episode on the Bellarine Peninsula aired here last weekend? It didn't get a mention so maybe it was a dreaded megabrew hahaha.
> 
> My son in law is the training manager/chef at 15 Restaurant in Melbourne and I reckon that Merc's earlier series on Victorian produce, and maybe Tassie series as well, should be compulsory viewing for all the trainees there. Understanding sourcing of these things can be a great advantage for a chef I believe, Cheerz Wab



The beer was from Ballerine Brewing Company - the brewer Steven Nelson. I am sure that I mentioned that during the filming but it was probably edited out in the ever running journey of cutting a 2 hour shoot down to a 2 minute story.

Thanks for the bad news Bowndog!! How is it the show can win the ratings in Sydney at 5.30 on a Sunday and QLD puts it on at 2 pm for the whole week!

Sadly Hutch no air time for airtime for Beechworth brewers other than getting their product on the show. Hopefully they will show me pouring the beer into the stock so that the brewery gets the plug I was trying to give it but in the journey of cutting stories down you never know until the show goes to air.


----------



## Lukes (8/4/08)

Saw a bit of the show on Sunday arvo with the backwards surfing dog.

Classic.


----------



## Mercs Own (8/4/08)

Lukes said:


> Saw a bit of the show on Sunday arvo with the backwards surfing dog.
> 
> Classic.



Yes the surfing dog....show off!

Completely off topic but if you can, check out my post in the off topic forum - trying to raise some funds and awareness for cancer research - excuse me for doing it here but it is a worthy cause.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (8/4/08)

browndog said:


> Just discovered Mercurio's Menu on chanel 7 in Brisbane every day this week at 2pm!



Cheers for that Brownie, Byron Bay is on today 

Gotta love the digital TV tuner in my new laptop, watch Merc do his thing and cruise the web at the same time


----------



## domonsura (8/4/08)

Watched the Tassie episode recently, was very impressed. Good to see someone pushing the great beers (and other produce) that are available. LOVED that chocolate segment.........the wife was mesmerised by it too ......:lol:
The missus is now under strict instructions to record any future episodes for me to watch when I manage to get home. Well done Paul, hope you get to make many more episodes


----------



## Screwtop (8/4/08)

Byron Bay today Bris Digital 7 @ 2pm. No Beer :angry:


----------



## Simon W (8/4/08)

Heya Merc, finally caught an episode(Cairns?), good stuff, keep it up!.
And keep hounding those producers for more beer-related content.. they don't know it but we all want it!




peas_and_corn said:


> ...... Also: we have an SD box because what's the point of a HD box on an SDTV?



HD boxes can 'down-convert' the HD channel's 1080 line output to standard definition (576 lines) for a normal TV set, so yes, there's no point when it's a matter of screen resolution... BUT the HD channels have time-shifted repeats(eg, sometimes an hour earlier... or later.. check you're TV guide) and sometimes they have different movies and TV-series.... Bonus.

All the SD channels are just clones of the 'Free to air' analog channels. There's no extra programming except for ABC2 and SBS News... oh, and the 24hour scrolling program guide/advert channel for each network... I delete those from the program list 
Note that 'Free to air' is a misnomer.... all available channels (original analog, SD and HD DVBdigital) are free-to-air, unless you get them through a Foxtel box....

I wish the ABC would start broadcasting Triple-J in Digital, would have a reason to start using the DAB receiver in the Set-top box.


----------



## bonj (8/4/08)

Simon W said:


> HD boxes can 'down-convert' the HD channel's 1080 line output to standard definition (576 lines) for a normal TV set, so yes, there's no point when it's a matter of screen resolution... BUT the HD channels have time-shifted repeats(eg, sometimes an hour earlier... or later.. check you're TV guide) and sometimes they have different movies and TV-series.... Bonus.


That's true, but it's really only just started happening, so before this year, I wouldn't have considered HD (even though my set will do 1080i). It's just a coincidence that I built an HD capable MythTV box to replace the previous faulty hardware, but I would still question the benefit of an HD box if just for the extra programming. There are a few of the benefits you list, but mostly it's just the same content as SD, which is no benefit to non-HD capable tellies. But 1080 HD is so perty 



> I wish the ABC would start broadcasting Triple-J in Digital, would have a reason to start using the DAB receiver in the Set-top box.


But not at the expense of DiG Jazz.... I love that channel.


----------



## Simon W (8/4/08)

> but I would still question the benefit of an HD box if just for the extra programming.


Yeah but it's nice to have a couple more options when there's bugger all on TV - without paying money to watch adverts(Foxtel)... plus, a used HD box at Cashies (or the Quakka/Trading Post/wherever) is about the same price as a new SD box... I've seen 'em at Cashies for $45, extra content at no extra expense, well, maybe some... used SD boxes are around $25.

Anyway, getting way OT here.


----------



## Henno (8/4/08)

paul said:


> For all those without a digital box get with the times and stop holding the rest of us with one to ransom.
> 
> Analogue tv was meant to be switched of a couple of years ago. By people being tight and not adopting digital technology means that we still dont get multiview features and extra channels as promised in 2001 when digital began.
> 
> ...



I stumbled across this thread and thought I would have a read as I caught a bit of this show at a customer's house a few weeks back.

A few people on here now know that I am a sat installer for both pay tv and internet. I really have to pull you up here Paul as what you said is a bit rough. I would bloody love to plug in my digital set top that now gathers dust but there is nothing floating around in the air that it will talk to! A lot of Australians don't have digital tv as yet, heaps even struggle to get analogue so my advice is to think a bit outside of your latte drinking capital city or wherever you are and get out and see a bit.

The show looked great from what I saw of it and I didn't even realise until now that the reason that I have not seen it since is because of the HD/analogue thing. What a country we live in hey?

Henno


----------



## Mercs Own (9/4/08)

Henno said:


> I stumbled across this thread and thought I would have a read as I caught a bit of this show at a customer's house a few weeks back.
> 
> A few people on here now know that I am a sat installer for both pay tv and internet. I really have to pull you up here Paul as what you said is a bit rough. I would bloody love to plug in my digital set top that now gathers dust but there is nothing floating around in the air that it will talk to! A lot of Australians don't have digital tv as yet, heaps even struggle to get analogue so my advice is to think a bit outside of your latte drinking capital city or wherever you are and get out and see a bit.
> 
> ...



Just to be clear the 'Paul' mentioned is not me 'Merc' .

I am currently sitting at the New Zealand club lounge waiting on a plane back to Melbourne and sipping on a Montieths Doppelbock Winter Ale 6% It is not bad. I also had lunch at a Monteiths Ale house which consisted of two handles of Monteiths Black and a plate of Rabbit Rilettes and Duck Liver Pate. As my mother in law said to my wife the other day - " each new episode Paul looks fatter" ...agh the pitfalls of being on the road but if that is what I must do to bring you the viewer (we currently pull about 450 000 viewers per week and growing) enjoyment and knowledge then I pledge to keep doing it selflessly and happily....maybe the beer is getting to me....maybe I should have just one more for the road or ah the flight ....maybe.....I might sign off. Cheers!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/4/08)

Mercs Own said:


> Just to be clear the 'Paul' mentioned is not me 'Merc' .
> 
> I am currently sitting at the New Zealand club lounge waiting on a plane back to Melbourne and sipping on a Montieths Doppelbock Winter Ale 6% It is not bad. I also had lunch at a Monteiths Ale house which consisted of two handles of Monteiths Black and a plate of Rabbit Rilettes and Duck Liver Pate. As my mother in law said to my wife the other day - " each new episode Paul looks fatter" ...agh the pitfalls of being on the road but if that is what I must do to bring you the viewer (we currently pull about 450 000 viewers per week and growing) enjoyment and knowledge then I pledge to keep doing it selflessly and happily....maybe the beer is getting to me....maybe I should have just one more for the road or ah the flight ....maybe.....I might sign off. Cheers!



Another candidate for gout sitting in the wings ...................


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/4/08)

Mercs Own said:


> Just to be clear the 'Paul' mentioned is not me 'Merc' .
> 
> As my mother in law said to my wife the other day - " each new episode Paul looks fatter"



And a bit thinner up top.....


----------



## Henno (9/4/08)

Merc,

Was not having a go at you just the guy who shares the same first name as you that doesn't know about the plight of the regional aussie. The show looked great, post me the DVDs. I will put some coal in my DVD player.

I'm off to Queenstown in NZ soon and Monty's is one place I'm gunna look up/drink at. The other place that has been recommended to me there is Dux de Lux, it appears to be next door to Monty's in Queenstown. Oh well, not far to stumble. 

Didn't realise you were such a foody Merc. Were the rabbit rilletes good?

Henno


----------



## Screwtop (9/4/08)

Mercs Own said:


> ...agh the pitfalls of being on the road but if that is what I must do to bring you the viewer (we currently pull about 450 000 viewers per week and growing) enjoyment and knowledge then I pledge to keep doing it selflessly and happily....maybe the beer is getting to me....maybe I should have just one more for the road or ah the flight ....maybe.....I might sign off. Cheers!



Bring it strong Paul, we look to you, our numbers are growing, we look for diversity and enjoy what regional produce, both food and drink has to offer. Suffer the pitfalls, and think of us as you indulge in the best this part of the world has to offer. Oh and maybe cut down on the margerine if the weight is creeping up :lol:

Screwy


----------



## domonsura (9/4/08)

Mercs Own said:


> As my mother in law said to my wife the other day - " each new episode Paul looks fatter" ...agh the pitfalls of being on the road



I'll let you in on an old Kiwi saying Paul........

"Bought and paid for" (said while slapping one's gut )

just means there's more of you for the wife to love mate :lol: (and a bigger target for the mother in law......)


----------



## Mercs Own (10/4/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And a bit thinner up top.....



Oh man!  I keep asking Mick the camera man to not take the overhead from behind shots but he keeps insisting! Thats it I am not buying him any more beers or taking him to any more Micros!

Oh and thanks for bringing it up Ducatiboy stu!

Thanks for the encouragement Screwtop, I will soldier on - for the cause of course!

Henno the rillettes are good!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/08)

Sorry Paul... B) 


It happens to the best of us.......my haircutter mentioned my "receding hairline" and my mates who havent seen me for a while keep pointing out that I must be in a pretty good paddock...


Still love the show... :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (10/4/08)

Mareeba yesterday, NO BEER...
Lonnie today, lousy 2 stubbies Merc... When do we see the beer man??

The food has all been great though, gotta say - and I like the show.


----------



## Doc (13/4/08)

Great show tonight Merc. Was going really well up until I saw you take a sip of VB on National TV 
Great to see all the producers we buy produce from at the Farmers/Growers markets too. 
The goats cheese lady was spruking your program at the Castle Hill Market this weekend too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wabster (13/4/08)

Yeah Doc the best use ever for VB, tossing it in with ice water to dull and quieten the final moments of those muddies lives before they went into the boiler hehehe.

Dunno if it was product placement or just coincidence, but that VB label was very prominent  Again a great show, loved the sausage guy at Dulwich Hill, we will sure be headed over there soon, its on the way to the Portuguese places in Petersham we love so much.

We can never get organised early enough to get to the Good Living markets at the Pyrmont  We went once just after they started and loved it though. Cheerz Wab


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/08)

Damn that was a good show..


Oysters, Cheese, Salami/sausage, Crabs, Tuna roll..... :super: 


BUT....no real beers.......


----------



## himzol (13/4/08)

Hi Merc,


Ummmm.... this sort of a strange thing to put on my first post on these forums, but my other half would like to recomend you don't wear horizontal stripes in your shows. She was also very horrified by you putting a VB to your lips  

BTW have watched your show ever since it crossed the border, and it's been great for planning our holidays. We are going to the ski fields in august and plan to visit some of the places you recomended around Milawa and Beechworth..

Himzo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/08)

I have been to the Milawa cheese factory...

Trust me..you wont wont to go there...My bank account took a thrashing at that place...and they didnt like the way I dribbled and couldnt speak properly...


----------



## himzol (14/4/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have been to the Milawa cheese factory...
> 
> Trust me..you wont wont to go there...My bank account took a thrashing at that place...and they didnt like the way I dribbled and couldnt speak properly...



The cheese factory is right at the top of the list. Being as it's a holiday we aren't "too fussed" about the bank account. As far the "dribbling", I'm not a great lover of rat bait so it won't be me they have to worry about, the other one on the other hand....


----------



## joecast (14/4/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Damn that was a good show..
> 
> 
> Oysters, Cheese, Salami/sausage, Crabs, Tuna roll..... :super:


we must get a different episode in tassie?? saw the crocodile show with the croc currie, damn that looked good. tastes like chicken with a bit of fish eh? great episode. cheers.
joe


----------

